# Can't Sync iPhone and Outlook Calendars



## tigerdg (Jan 4, 2011)

I would like to sync my contacts between my iPhone and Outlook on my computer. Currently the two lists are different, with some of the same contacts in both places. I use iTunes to synch my phone, and my calendar and music sync just fine. When I try to get iTunes to sync my contacts to Outlook, I get a message that reads, "Your contacts are being synched with your iPhone over the air from iCloud. Over-the-air settings can be changed on your iPhone."

I never deliberately set my contacts to synch with iCloud (I don't use it), but when I log into my iCloud account, I can see them there. When I go to my phone, I cannot find how to change my over-the-air settings. When I go to Settings, then either Mail or Contacts, I see two accounts: my iCloud and the same e-mail account to which I link Outlook. I can delete the mail account from either Mail or Contacts, but only sign out of iCloud.

I am using Outlook 365 on a Windows 11 computer, an iPhone SE with 15.4.1 operating system, and iTunes for Windows 12.12.3.5.

Can anyone help me figure out how to do this? Thanks for any help. Please ask if you need further information.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Any help here https://apple.stackexchange.com/que...nge-calendar-contacts-sync-setting-for-iphone


----------



## tigerdg (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes and no. I signed out of iCloud under "Contacts" on my iPhone, which simultaneously also signed my me out under Mail and Calendars. When I opened iTunes, I noticed that synching Contacts with Outlook became available. So far, so good. I re-synched my phone and checked my contacts. There were quite a few contacts on my phone that had been copied over to Outlook, but not all. In fact, 30 contacts will not copy over, despite repeated attempts. Also, as soon as I signed out of iCloud, I was informed that "Find my iPhone" and some other services were no longer available. Not sure why that happened, but I suppose it's because those services are handled through iCloud.

Any idea why 30 seemingly random contacts won't copy over to Outlook? I haven't made a one-to-one comparison, just noted that the number of contacts in Outlook is 30 less than the number my iPhone says it has.

I suppose I can always sign back in to iCloud to reactivate the Find My Phone and other services, but right now, I'd just like to get the two contact lists to jibe.

Thanks for any help.


----------

